

Former chief economist of FCC: "Walled gardens promote innovation" - jsjenkins168
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20976213/

======
nickb
Laughable arguments. What's his next gig? Board of some giant telco?!

~~~
jsjenkins168
My thoughts exactly. And this opinionated statement comes right as the telcos
mount a legal battle against the FCC over the open access rules.

Who's pockets do you think he is in right now?

